# bf goodrich challenger



## cadillacbike (Mar 27, 2011)

i got this bike today off from craiglists.i got it for $20.00. its a bf goodrich challenger 3-speed. on the chaingaurd it has cross country. its 






a very clean bike. i would like to know who makes this and what year is it? s/n m46541x7   745469 . thank you for your time.  here is some pics.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 28, 2011)

Definitely made by Murray. I see a BMA/6 sticker on the seat tube which I believe makes it from 1971 or later. Not a collector piece, but a nice bike for $20!


----------



## 30thtbird (Mar 29, 2011)

M = Murray
4 = 1974
6541 = model number
x7 = BF Goodrich
745469 = sequential build number.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 29, 2011)

I can't remember those numbers, but your fast, Kenny!


----------



## partsguy (Mar 29, 2011)

That was a NICE bike for that cash! I really can't stop staring at that wild color....


----------



## cadillacbike (Mar 30, 2011)

thank you guys for helping me.the color is nice i never saw it before. the bike dont even have a scratch on it .it looks like it was bought yesterday.


----------



## mhematite (Mar 1, 2013)

*pink bike*



cadillacbike said:


> i got this bike today off from craiglists.i got it for $20.00. its a bf goodrich challenger 3-speed. on the chaingaurd it has cross country. its View attachment 18794View attachment 18795View attachment 18796a very clean bike. i would like to know who makes this and what year is it? s/n m46541x7   745469 . thank you for your time.  here is some pics.




I hae what appears to be the exact same bike (same pink/salmon color!). I bought for $15 at my old fart's park in arizona.  Had it now for about 12 years.  Have you identified it enough to find parts or parts availability/source?  Specifically I am wanting to replace the fork bearings and races and, probably, the crank bearings/races also.


----------

